# propagate riccia



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Found this tip from another site:
Everybody known's riccia is a floating plants
the best way to contain it for propagation is:

Get a tubing around 1/4 thick
Then, form it into a circle and tie with rubber band
attach to the side wall of your tank with a suction cap.
Your tank will look neat
Wait for around 2 weeks then harvest your riccia thru trimmings.

Note:

Watch your other plants if they are getting enough light.

thank's
dp


----------

